# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chien >  GOGU - CROISE BERGER DU CAUCASE NE EN 2014 - REFUGE ALINA

## Sarah Fbr

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* GOGU VOINICU
*Type:* Berger du Caucase
						
							
								croisé indeterminé
							
						
						
*Taille:* Grand
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 9 ans 
*N° d'identification:* 642099000322669
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* Autres pays
*Situation :* En refuge étranger depuis : 7 ans 8 mois 
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							
Risque de mort







Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 06 22 54 51 13
*E-mail :* diane75015@hotmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 265 




 *"Géant au grand coeur, lorsqu'il connait"

*   *
Gogu a était abandonné par son maitre, qui était un berger, en juin 2015  Alina l'a récupérer sinon le berger allait tirer sur Gogu  
Au début, Gogu était craintif et agressif mais lorsque Alina a commencé à lui apporter de la nourriture, il est devenu très sociable avec elle et les personnes qui s'occupent du refuge. 

*   *
Il a encore peur des hommes et des personnes qu'il ne connait pas et se montre méfiant, il faudra y aller en douceur avec lui, lui montrer que l'humain n'est pas méchant et le laisser prendre ces marques à son rythme. Il aime avoir de l'attention, se faire caresser et jouer lorsqu'il connait.

*   *
La nourriture est son point faible. Il faudra donc l'amadouer avec de la nourriture pour qu'il prenne confiance. En tout cas, ça prouve qu'il peut se montrer sociable et amical.

*   *
C'est un chien magnifique, de grande taille. Des années qu'il est au refuge, il ne peut pas finir sa vie enfermé   Il lui faut un foyer expérimenté qui a l'habitude des chiens craintifs et de gros gabarits.

*   *
Nous ne savons pas trop ces ententes. Il a était testé avec une femelle et ça n'a pas marcher  il serait préférable qu'il soit le seul animal du foyer.

*   *
Laissez lui sa chance, en plus d'être magnifique, il peut se montrer très affectueux, et il sait marcher en laisse.

*   
*Formulaire d'adoption à remplir :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....res-d-adoption

*Conditions d'adoption :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....ons-d-adoption

*Page Facebook du refuge :* https://www.facebook.com/RefugeDeAli...ensDeRoumanie/

*Site internet du refuge :* https://refugedealinaetanda.wixsite....adoptionchiens

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Up !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Gogu a actuellement une copine dans son box  :Smile:  je suis contente qu'il ne soit plus tout seul, il s'ennuie tellement  :Frown:

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Sarah Fbr



----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP pour personne expérimentée

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - L'hiver arrive à grand pas !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS - LA NEIGE VA BIENTOT ARRIVER !!!

----------


## Sarah Fbr

UP

----------


## France34

Qui va vite donner une bonne famille adoptive à ce gros nounours de GOGU ?

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Où sont les amateurs des gros chiens ? 
Gogu va passer un hiver de plus au refuge !!  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Gogu subit actuellement l'hiver rude de Roumanie  :Frown:

----------


## Sarah Fbr

SOS

----------


## France34

J'espère que 2019 apportera une bonne famille adoptive à GOGU !

----------


## Sarah Fbr

VITE UNE FAMILLE EXPERIMENTEE DANS LES GROS CHIENS, IL FAUDRA BEAUCOUP DE PATIENCE A GOGU POUR FAIRE CONFIANCE !!!

PAS D'AUTRES ANIMAUX OU PEUT ETRE UNE CHIENNE DE GABARIT MOYEN 
PAS DE TEST CHATS POSSIBLE

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*De nouvelles photos de notre grand Prince Gogu !

IL ATTEND TOUJOURS UN FOYER HABITUE A SON TYPE DE RACE*

----------


## GADYNETTE

il est magnifique...j'espère de tout coeur que tu auras vite TA FAMILLE

----------


## Sarah Fbr

*SOS pour cette bouille d'amour, DEPUIS TROP LONGTEMPS AU REFUGE !!!*

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Ne laissez pas GOGU vieillir en prison !!!_

----------


## Sarah Fbr

Aucune demande d'adoption pour GOGU  :Frown:

----------


## Vegane7

FB de GOGU à partager :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## France34

Vite, une famille connaissant les grands chiens pour adopter GOGU !

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## Sarah Fbr

_Il attend depuis si longtemps_  :Frown:

----------


## France34

Qui va enfin adopter le beau GOGU ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille pour le beau GOGU !

----------


## France34

Quelqu'un pour GOGU ?

----------


## France34

Qui va s'intéresser au beau GOGU ?

----------


## France34

Vite, une bonne famille adoptive pour GOGU !

----------


## Panda75

Famille d'accueil possible ?
Parfois cela peut rassurer des gens quand le chien est à l'étranger sans possibilité de le voir, de pouvoir l'accueillir sans engagement d'adoption et confirmer l'adoption si ca colle ou s'engager uniquement sur la fa le temps de  trouver une famille qui pourra venir le voir une fois zn France ?

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Surtout pour des gros chiens malheureusement et qui potentiellement ont une petite rééducation à faire pr atteindre leur épanouissement ?

----------


## France34

C'est une bonne idée , mais je crois qu' Anda et Alina ne veulent pas de FA car elles n'ont pas les moyens financiers de les subventionner !

----------


## France34

Que devient GOGU ?

----------


## marjorie78

Il attend toujours au refuge...
Il y a bien quelque part quelqu'un qui aurait les conditions nécessaires pour l'accueillir ?
Il y a de belles adoptions en ce moment chez Alina, des loulous avec des années de refuge au compteur (Idéale, Sioux, Céleste, Babar), donc on y croit, il faut continuer de le diffuser afin de lui donner le maximum de chance !

----------

